# Teeth Whiteners



## mrskloo (May 2, 2005)

Tried any that actually worked?


----------



## Onederland (May 3, 2005)

Crest White Strips...


Proof:


----------



## Alexa (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Crest White Strips...


Proof:



_

 
i love you :hump:


----------



## Onederland (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
Crest White Strips...


Proof:





 
i love you :hump:_

 
Let's get married.

I hope its okay if I cheat on you with other men.


----------



## Alexa (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
Crest White Strips...


Proof:





 
i love you :hump:

 
Let's get married.

I hope its okay if I cheat on you with other men._

 
Of course that's alright. Only if I get to watch sometimes


----------



## leenybeeny (May 3, 2005)

LOL I have used those too and while they do work, they made my teeth SUPER sensitive... it was temporary, but it was bothering me so much, I couldn't finish the package.


----------



## archangeli (May 6, 2005)

GoSMILE!!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 6, 2005)

crest whitening strips.. not the ones in supermarkets or pharmacies.. the ones the dentist has for sale.. they are stronger.. i've never used them but my best friends swears by them and her teeth are gorgeous and white!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 8, 2005)

Same thing for me, Whitestrips.


----------



## tres_gatos (May 8, 2005)

Yep, Crest Professional White Strips--the ones from the dentist.  They're the only thing I've found that worked.  That gel stuff you get at Rite Aid didn't do anything.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (May 14, 2005)

Best would be to go to your dentist and have him/her make you molds and give you a take home kit.

I did this and in two weeks, my teeth were significantly whiter and it lasts for two-three years.  At that point, unless you've had MAJOR work done on your teeth, all you'd have to do it purchase another whitening kit if you decided to want to bleach again.  

The trays and kit cost me $225.  A replacement bleach kit costs $35.

If you think about how much you'd spend on over the counter things in the span of 2-3 years, this is TOTALLY worth it and there is NO gum irritation.

Just my two cents.


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *archangeli* 
_GoSMILE!!!_

 
Ditto. I'm almost done with my 2-week kit.

My teeth are noticeably whiter, and there was NO irritation.


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 8, 2005)

im using the whitestrips right now (whitestrips premium to be exact) and i have to do it every other day or so, because it ends up irritating my sensitive teethers. but i know it works, my best friend uses them and her teeth are so freaking white 

if you have the money to do BriteSmile or go to the dentist, i'd do it, but i know most people can't spend that much. or maybe its just me that cant ahaha.


----------



## oops! (Jun 11, 2005)

Has anybody tried RAPID WHITE
http://www.thanedirect.co.uk/product.../whitening.php


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 12, 2005)

as far as the brands you can get from like walmart, the crest white strips are AWESOME. they taste nasty, yes, theyre uncomfortable, yes, and it does tingle pretty strongly, but if youre faithful and use it properly it WILL work magnificently. i used the premium and u put them on in the morning and at night. kind of a pain but it IS worth it, i promise. definitely worth a shot!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 14, 2005)

I use baking soda before I brush my teeth!


----------



## glamella (Jul 17, 2005)

I Rembrandt 2 hour white. I prefer kits w/ trays becaus the strips seem to slideoff.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 4, 2005)

Chrest Whitening strips.  They're not that nasty and I experienced sensitivity the first two days but got used to it.


----------



## melony (Aug 5, 2005)

I use baking soda and peroxide as gargle/mouthwash every other day-they work(my teeth are very white)


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 
_LOL I have used those too and while they do work, they made my teeth SUPER sensitive... it was temporary, but it was bothering me so much, I couldn't finish the package._

 
 This same thing happend with me. They started to work but my gums and teeth were so sensitive from this i couldnt finish the box


----------



## litlaur (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eyeshadowfreak* 
_Best would be to go to your dentist and have him/her make you molds and give you a take home kit.

I did this and in two weeks, my teeth were significantly whiter and it lasts for two-three years.  At that point, unless you've had MAJOR work done on your teeth, all you'd have to do it purchase another whitening kit if you decided to want to bleach again.  

The trays and kit cost me $225.  A replacement bleach kit costs $35.

If you think about how much you'd spend on over the counter things in the span of 2-3 years, this is TOTALLY worth it and there is NO gum irritation.

Just my two cents._

 
how is this for sensitive teeth? I'm thinking about doing this, but my teeth are super-sensitive and I'd like to hear from someone who's actually used it, not just my dentist. TIA!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oops!* 
_Has anybody tried RAPID WHITE
http://www.thanedirect.co.uk/product.../whitening.php_

 
I tried the Rapid white brush on- it did nothing.
Absolutely nothing!!!!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 24, 2005)

The Crest Whitestrips Premium didn't do anything for me. I should have gotten my money back.


----------



## breeps (Aug 25, 2005)

I just finished my third day using Whitestrips Premium Plus (the 10 day kit) and my teeth are seriously hurting .. that's why I'm awake in fact!  I'm salivating quite a bit too.  I think I might have to take a break tomorrow!  On the plus side, I can already tell that my teeth are whiter and my boyfriend noticed and asked me about it today.  I hadn't told him I was using the strips so the fact that he noticed is incredible haha


----------



## karendiane (Aug 28, 2005)

I highly recommend "Britesmile" toothpast - got results in 3 days!


----------



## karendiane (Aug 28, 2005)

Oops! Meant "Britesmile" toothpaste!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 14, 2005)

I asked my dentist recently about whitening treatments and she said that because my teeth are so sensitive, she doesn't recommend any treatments, but I should try whitening toothpaste. 

Just wondering, what's Supersmile toothpaste like? Is it any good? It's a bit pricy over here, but if it works, I'd like to give it a go as I can't do the tray/bleaching thing


----------



## Jaim (Nov 18, 2005)

I love Crest Vivid White. The dentist even asked me if I whiten my teeth and I always thought my teeth were nasty. Hahah.


----------



## cherripi (Nov 18, 2005)

I read this post, ordered some Professional Crest whitestips a week ago from eBay. Got them lastnight, applied once lastnight and once this morning. I have to say *WOW*!! I can already see my teeth being whiter! People told me that I didn't need them cos my teeth were white enough and those things are bad for the teeth. I just wanted to try them out, I didn't expect them to work at all!! But they do!! Teeth hurt a little after applying (still do) but nothing serious yet.
I highly recommend them to everyone


----------



## Cruella (Nov 18, 2005)

Like a lot of others, I used the Crest Premium Plus Whitestrips.  They do a terrific job of whitening your teeth but I am in agony every time I use them.  I can only do it once (1/2 hour) every other day.  The next day I have to load up on the Advil because of the pain.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 18, 2005)

I was unimpressed with Rapid White and ended up having custom whitening trays made and whitening gel supplied by my dentist which really worked well.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 19, 2005)

I got the new Luminous Toothpast from Colgate..   Its a whitener + enamel builder and after a week of use, I can definately tell the difference.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 19, 2005)

I really like crest Night Effects for sensitive teeth. Its not as strong as the original and you use it for 18 nights I think. For me, it really is practical becuase I don't have much time during the day to use trays and at work I'm always greeting people, so I can't use strips. It's really gentle, my teeth so far haven't gone sensitive at all! Although, I'm sure a lot of people wouldnt like it, because it leaves a thick film on your teeth and is kind of hard to brush off in the morning. But for me, its perfect! And best of all, it was on clearance for 5 dollars...a white smile for 5 bucks? TOTALLY worth it!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 23, 2005)

So, no one tried Supersmile?

This Colgate Luminous stuff might be the go for me.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 30, 2005)

i agree wit hthe crest whitestripes, they really work though when you take them off you have this crappy goo on your teeth and it tasted bad.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Nov 30, 2005)

Go Smile! All the way, my sis tried it and her teeth were sooo much white. They used to be like. . .butter colored. ..haha now they're pearly, but not fake. ..think that one episode on Friends where Ross has glowing white teeth hehe not that


----------



## stacey (Dec 1, 2005)

You know what's pretty cool? My second job is at a tanning salon (The Tan Co) and they sell this product that they use at dentist offices. It's the gel and they have a mouth piece that keeps your teeth showing while you tan in the bed. The UV rays, while you are tanning, with the gel brighten your teeth! I thought that was pretty nifty!


----------



## xSazx (Dec 20, 2005)

My mum got a mold done at the dentist & she wears it for like an hour every night, her teeth are SO much whiter now, I'm getting it done soon too hopefully.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 20, 2005)

ditto the whitestrips from crest, but seriously, it's all about establishing good habits. for example, BRUSH YOUR TEETH after you drink sodas, eat blueberries, or drink wine...anything like this WILL stain your teeth so to avoid, get it off there before it has time to form


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_ditto the whitestrips from crest, but seriously, it's all about establishing good habits. for example, BRUSH YOUR TEETH after you drink sodas, eat blueberries, or drink wine...anything like this WILL stain your teeth so to avoid, get it off there before it has time to form_

 
Fair point - strawberries are supposed to be excellent for this too.


----------



## exballerina (Dec 22, 2005)

I had the Zoom whitening treatment done and I really like the result. Although my teeth were kinda white to begin with, it really did make a difference. Not only do my teeth look whiter but the just look a lot cleaner for some reason. But the thing with the Zoom is that after the treatment I couldn't use my Sonicare (electric) toothbrush for a week because my gums were really tired and week. So, I don't reccomend getting the Zoom done if your gums are sensitive because you'll go through what I went through but... worse. But other then the discomfort after the treatment [only lasted a week], everything went back to normal after that. Zoom is really good.


----------



## laststarincali (Dec 23, 2005)

i used Crest Whitestrips Premium Plus...my mom said that my teeth were noticibly white after the 3rd day. but they hurt like crazy for me. and they didn't really stay on my teeth. after the 5th day of using it i found out since i had braces..i put the whitestrips on and then put on my clear retainers on so they wouldn't slide off. i didn't finish the thing, cuz my teeth hurt. but yes, they really whiten your teeth.


----------



## karen (Dec 26, 2005)

gosmile! works great and doesn't make your teeth hurt/oversensitive.

expensive, but safe & effective.


----------



## user3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Go Smile has been my fave so far. I really use teeth whiteners.
I rely on my Mendent toothpaste. I has never let me down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However, I don't smoke, drink coffee, tea or sodas. Chocolate is about the worse I get when it comes to my teeth.


----------



## peike (Jan 10, 2006)

Crest really worked for me


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 10, 2006)

i have custom bleach trays and whitening gel that another specktra member (and my bestest friend), PIMPTRESS, made for me!  (she works at a dental office.)  It worked awesome and now my teeth are pretty white!

my boyfriend paid an assload for britesmile, but the results were super fantastic!

also, i think i remember pimptress saying that a lot of dental offices will give you free custom trays if you come in for an initial consultation or something?  i don't remember all the details so i'll let her tell y'all about that.  i told her about this thread and that she needs to come post!!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I broke down and started using the Supersmile stuff - it has a whitening toothpaste and whitening accelerator, supposed to last a month or so. It does work, been using it a week and a half, but wishing it was quicker!

Still, I have sensitive teeth and it's cheaper than GoSmile so I can't really complain.


----------



## MacLover (Feb 26, 2006)

I work for a dentist, and we sell more Crest Whitestrips than the Zoom and the Take Home Whitening Kits.  Alot of our patients that have done the Zoom, have complained that they have MAJOR sensitivity.  We have had alot of patients say they have had better results with the Crest Whitestrips than any other product.  We have some patients say it causes them to have some sensitivity.  When I use them, I brush with a toothpaste for sensitive teeth.  I use Sensodyne Maximum Strength with Fluoride.  It helps me with the sensitivity.

I am not a dentist and i'm only saying this works for me.  I can't claim it will work for others.  Just thought I might mention what we tell our patients to do for the sensitivity they have when they whiten their teeth.

It actually depends on the individual and weather they drink tea, red wine, sodas or eat blueberries and other fruits/foods that cause your teeth to stain.  Also if your a smoker or tobacco chewer (yuck....sorry) the effects don't last as long, or you may not get good results at all.


----------



## amethyst_twine (Feb 26, 2006)

Crest sounds real good! I think I'll try them out sometime soon. I'm quite afraid of the pain though..


----------



## MacLover (Feb 26, 2006)

I love the Crest Whitestrips.  We can't keep them in stock we sell so much of them.  And they are much stronger if you get them from a dentist, than if  you buy them at a Walmart or Target or any drugstore that sells them.

I also use the Crest Vivid White toothpaste.  Out of all of them I like this one the best.  It's not as rough on my teeth as the others, and doesn't cause me to have as much sensitivity.  

HaHa you would think I was doing a Crest commercial the way i'm talking about their products. LOL


----------



## lover* (Feb 27, 2006)

I definatly would like to recomment the classic crest whitening strips.  For only $20 at walmart I got:

A much whiter smile!!
A bargain, I think.
I had NO sensitivity!  I was totally freaked out after reading all of these sensitivity horror stories, but there wasn't an issue.

The strips were no problem either.  The didn't slide around, and I could use them while doing anything I normally would, besides eating, haha.

I would totally try them out!!


----------



## mspixieears (May 19, 2006)

Bumping!


----------



## SpareMyHeart (May 19, 2006)

Its might be a stupid question,but is there anything out there that doesnt irritate your teeth??
Im too chicken to try anything cuz im afraid of the pain lol


----------



## stacey (May 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melony* 
_I use baking soda and peroxide as gargle/mouthwash every other day-they work(my teeth are very white) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Peroxcide like in the brown bottle? And mix it with baking soda? Or how does it work? I'm curious... I drink a lot of tea because of my husband's family and my teeth are far from white.


----------



## jackie100 (May 20, 2006)

I was in agony from the whitestrips even though i used them once every other day! The pain was intolerable, I took a bunch of aspirin and it didn't help. I was literally up all night kicking the bed and in agony. 

I had my wisdom teeth taken out (all 4) and have had other minor surgery before and the pain was not as bad as these damn white strips...

It's like shooting sharp pain and horrible sensitivity, I tried using sensodyne anti-sensitivity toothpaste and it didn't help. 

I could literally feel my nerves. And I did not even use the Premium  Whitestrips, just the regular ones from the store.

I am a chicken for pain. I am sure there are worse pains than sensitive teeth such as breaking your bones or giving birth, but ugh, I just can't stand any pain at all and the sensitivity made me want to yank my hair out...

And reading about how people had discomfort with Zoom and Britesmile... ugh.... I'm sure that discomfort has to be worse than whitestrips... I might need Vicodin or something...


----------



## lara (May 20, 2006)

Big props to the new Listerine whitening pre-brush mouth rinse! It's a mild hydrogen peroxide mix in a mint mouthwash solution, and it helps to get rid of any surface stains.

Between that and a standard Colgate whitening, I can keep my teeth a fairly healthy colour (I'm cursed with natrually yellowed teeth - not smokers yellow, just standard slightly yellowed teeth. Thanks mum!).


----------



## ostentatious (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_I work for a dentist, and we sell more Crest Whitestrips than the Zoom and the Take Home Whitening Kits.  Alot of our patients that have done the Zoom, have complained that they have MAJOR sensitivity.  We have had alot of patients say they have had better results with the Crest Whitestrips than any other product.  We have some patients say it causes them to have some sensitivity.  When I use them, I brush with a toothpaste for sensitive teeth.  I use Sensodyne Maximum Strength with Fluoride.  It helps me with the sensitivity.

I am not a dentist and i'm only saying this works for me.  I can't claim it will work for others.  Just thought I might mention what we tell our patients to do for the sensitivity they have when they whiten their teeth.

It actually depends on the individual and weather they drink tea, red wine, sodas or eat blueberries and other fruits/foods that cause your teeth to stain.  Also if your a smoker or tobacco chewer (yuck....sorry) the effects don't last as long, or you may not get good results at all._

 
I drink a lot of White Tea (From the Green Tea family...) Would this be contributing to stained teeth?


----------



## zwfan (May 25, 2006)

gosmile!!!


----------



## ostentatious (May 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Big props to the new Listerine whitening pre-brush mouth rinse! It's a mild hydrogen peroxide mix in a mint mouthwash solution, and it helps to get rid of any surface stains.

Between that and a standard Colgate whitening, I can keep my teeth a fairly healthy colour (I'm cursed with natrually yellowed teeth - not smokers yellow, just standard slightly yellowed teeth. Thanks mum!)._

 
Is that the stuff advertised at the moment? Where the girl is walking the runway whilst using it? haha.


----------



## lara (May 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ostentatious* 
_Is that the stuff advertised at the moment? Where the girl is walking the runway whilst using it? haha._

 
That's the stuff.


----------



## LinzBelle (May 30, 2006)

GoSmile is the best next to Xoom whitening. Crest strips didn't work that well for me.  I'm trying the baking soda and peroxide now bc of the cost.


----------



## ostentatious (May 31, 2006)

Yesterday I replaced my regular whitening toothpaste with "Pearl Drops" whitening toothpaste. It claims to make teeth a couple of shades brighter in 3 weeks. Most of the strips and gels I saw at the Chemist which are applied directly to your teeth claim to work in 7 days. I didn't want to have to fiddle with strips and gels that I have to apply twice per day for 30 minutes. I don't have time for that. 

As soon as I used this Pearl Drops toothpaste I noticed a subtle change in colour that I was really excited and amazed about. My teeth look and feel really clean after using this toothpaste. I'll let you know the results at the end of 3 weeks.


----------



## .nicole. (Jun 1, 2006)

From when I had braces removed my ortho didn't pop the bracket off correctly and it took of a piece of my tooth where my bracket was (not sure how it happened lol) but i'm getting a filling cuz right now it looks like i have a dent/hole in the front of my tooth

i've heard whitening products will turn a filling brown is this true?


----------



## xiahe (Jun 1, 2006)

i used crest whitening strips and they seemed to do the trick...but similar to what happened to leenybeeny, my teeth were really sensitive after i started using them.  

sometimes i had a hard time making them stay on - mostly with the bottom strip, though.


remember tho, if you have fillings or fake teeth, the whitening will not work on those.  it'll only work on natural teeth!


----------



## innocent (Jul 5, 2009)

YouTube - How To Get Really White Teeth (bleaching - whitening)

I was looking at this video, and she really got me into this


----------



## innocent (Aug 12, 2009)

I tried this and it's great! Everyone noticed that my teeth are whiter.
I did exactly as she said, bought mouth trays and shaped them with warm water.


It really is worth trying


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 12, 2009)

Also, if you're impartial to what toothpaste you use (most of us are) I'd HIGHLY reccomend Crest Extra White plus Scope. I've also used the Crest whitestrips and they work pretty well. I think I'll use them again before Christmas.


----------



## innocent (Aug 12, 2009)

yes, i thought i'd try crest strips if this wouldn't work, but now i have a lot of product left. this is really cheap and very efficient option.


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm definitely ordering that from drugstore.com tonight


----------



## innocent (Aug 13, 2009)

please, don't forget to write your opinion here! 
i would really love to hear from you!


----------



## esperanza0905 (Nov 5, 2009)

anyone tried PLUS WHITE whitener kit?
Plus White 5 Minute Speed Whitening System : Plus White


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esperanza0905* 

 
_anyone tried PLUS WHITE whitener kit?
Plus White 5 Minute Speed Whitening System : Plus White_

 

YESSS! I watched that Kandee video and went to the store to get some! They only had the kit ^^^ and it was like 9 bucks so i thought why not! Make sure you dilute the pre-rise. I put 1 teaspoon in a shot glass and 2 teaspoons of water in the same shot glass. I have invisalign and since my teeth are looking better I wanted them whiter too. I love it! Ive tried whitestrips in the past and they make my teeth very senstive. This system does not.


----------



## blondie711 (Nov 6, 2009)

I feel like I have tried just about every tooth whitener out there, the only one that didn't make my teeth sensitive was Go Smile. I also felt like my teeth stayed whiter longer. It's pricey, but less if buy off their website, the one they use on the infomercials.


----------



## Naija (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm an all natural, I have the whitest smile and people always complement me on my teeth. When they ask how I keep them so white..and mind you I'm a regular tea drinker..I respond that I brush with baking soda and a hydroxide rinse at least 2x a week. They're right in my bathroom cabinet, 2x a week, I dip my toothbrush in some baking soda, brush regularly and then rinse with a cup of peroxide. The good thing about this is it can become part of your regimen so after a while it's just second nature and you keep your teeth white year round without even really thinking about it. I recommend going that route.


----------



## Odette1303 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm currently using Crest Whitestrips (Pro Effetcs). They're amazing. My teeth were a little sensitive during the first 2-3 days, so I took a one day pause, started again and everything was okay. They've really whitened my teeth, my boyfriend keeps staring at them and now wants to get Whitestrips himself (but his teeth are already white and beautiful, he doesn't really need them). 





Oh yeah, just for the record, I use them only once a day, not two times. And I don't smoke and drink coffee, so I don't know if they would work for someone who does.


----------



## esperanza0905 (Nov 22, 2009)

HELP!
I've been using PLUS white whitening kit just for 2 days (I used it just once per day not twice as described) and my teeth kinda hurt, like I "feel" them. is it normal? does it stop lately?


----------



## Kragey (Nov 22, 2009)

I try to avoid making my teeth disgustingly white, because as both my dentist and former orthodontist said, "Healthy teeth are not naturally white. They're actually a little yellow." That being said, brushing after drinking staining things like coffee has always kept my teeth very nice.

My mother used Crest White Strips, and they whitened a little, but she said they made her teeth sensitive . She eventually paid the dentist to whiten then.

My grandfather had his own teeth til the day he died, and they were PERFECT teeth. According to my mother, he brushed his teeth with baking soda every night. I've since used Arm & Hammer baking soda-loaded toothpaste, and while it tastes a little funny, it DEFINITELY gets your teeth mega-white.


----------



## brownubian (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esperanza0905* 

 
_HELP!
I've been using PLUS white whitening kit just for 2 days (I used it just once per day not twice as described) and my teeth kinda hurt, like I "feel" them. is it normal? does it stop lately?_

 
As with many teeth whitners - you may just be experiencing teeth sensitivity.

I have used Plus white for about a year (off and on) and I have never experienced any sensitivity but I have when I tried others like Crest White Strips and AquaFresh Whitners (when others have sworn by it). Just goes to show how people's experiences can be so different.

Maybe try using it every other day instead of everyday. HTH!


----------



## esperanza0905 (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownubian* 

 
_As with many teeth whitners - you may just be experiencing teeth sensitivity.

I have used Plus white for about a year (off and on) and I have never experienced any sensitivity but I have when I tried others like Crest White Strips and AquaFresh Whitners (when others have sworn by it). Just goes to show how people's experiences can be so different.
 Maybe try using it every other day instead of everyday. HTH!_

 
tnx so much!
I'll continue using it every 2nd day and we'll see ...I also hope it'll help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll inform you in 2 weeks wazzz happening..


----------

